# Canon 1DX L7 Strap replacement



## Xscape (Feb 28, 2014)

My 1DX L7 wide neck strap got snap, where can I buy a replacement?
I searched B&H, Adroama and Amazon but no luck.
If anyone know where to buy it please let me know.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-canon-l7-wide-strap/p1527782


----------

